# $ Rita Crundwell Sale $$$$



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw a portion of it. Really, I had no idea this whole thing was going on. I guess thats because I live in a pit. I work, sleep, ride, and then view the HF before bed. I rarely watch TV or look over the news so unless I see it on facebook or here, I'm blind.

I saw the tail end of "Good I Will Be" when he was sold and at first didn't know what I was watching. I later asked the livestream chat how many horses she had owned since I reviewed the online catalog and they said around 300! I can't imagine the use for that many! I guess, technically, they were owned by the city? They all looked to be rather good horses though.

If Rita is found not guilty, she doesn't get any of her property or horses back. She just recieves a refund.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't realize that she had not been found guilty yet. I wonder about the legality of selling her stock before she is convicted.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm the Feds I think will win out on that one....She's done!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I could be wrong in how I read it, but this is an article that states that the money made off of the auction would go back to the city if she is found guilty, and if not guilty, it will go to Rita:

http://www.kwqc.com/story/19618056/crundwells-horse-brings-in-775000


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*likes Coppers FIRST post* LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I still wonder about the legality of it. If she is found not guilty (no matter how unlikely that is) it's pretty friggin rough to have lost all your stock before a conviction. 

Unless maybe she authorized the sale because of the costs and care involved while she is unable to provide that.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

(This might just be a stab in the dark) I think I read somewhere in an article online that she had authorized the sale. I'll see if I can find the article and put up a link...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That would make more sense to me Lwhisperer.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, I found it but not sure if I'm allowed to post a link from another site? I'm pretty new here. Oh well, will try it anyway...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444772804577623731324455136.html

"Ms. Crundwell agreed to the sale, authorities say, which was ordered through a court process."

It says it cost $200,000 to maintain all her horses per month... Makes my bills look like nothing!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, she did authorize the sale. It cost the U.S. Marshals over a million dollars to care for her stock before the sale.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Sheesh


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like they had 2 auctions, one online, and then the big one this weekend, and they brought a total of a little over $4 million. And I think she is accused of missappropriating $53 mil +? Wow....


Auction of Crundwell's horses brings in $2.4M - AP State Wire News - The Sacramento Bee


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

My BO bought the stud Iron Enterprise at the sale


----------

